# Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho chung cư cao cấp chuyên nghiệp nhất SG



## truchlv123 (5/3/21)

*Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp nhất cho chủ đầu tư Chung cư*

Công ty Hải Long Vân là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều hãng *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* trên thị trường, cho nên, giá máy bán ra cùng với chi phí nhân công, vật tư lắp đặt đều nằm ở mức rẻ nhất thị trường. Ngoài ra, tay nghề, kỹ thuật lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cũng rất chuyên nghiệp, chưa một lần nào, Hải Long Vân phải chịu phàn nàn về dịch vụ cũng như kỹ thuật lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió nên các bạn hãy yên tâm hợp tác và liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi qua Hotline 0909787022 nhé!

++Xem thêm: *Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất*















LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ NÊN LỰA CHỌN THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?
Lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* không chỉ là dựa vào việc chọn đúng đơn vị có tay nghề cao, mà hơn hết, bạn cần lưu ý chọn đúng sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió tốt nhất. Hải Long Vân sẽ mang đến những điểm đặc trưng của sản phẩm của 3 thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió hiện có trên thị trường.
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin.
Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan, Malaysia.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A, Gas R32.
Có 2 dòng Tiêu chuẩn và Inverter.
Công suất hoạt động: 1.0hp – 20hp.
Giá tham khảo: 11.000.000đ – 132.000.000đ
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block. 
+++ Điểm mạnh: Là thương hiệu có sự lâu đời và là sự lựa chọn đầu tiên của người tiêu dùng, mạnh về mảng marketing nên được mọi người biết đến nhiều hơn. Về chất lượng và thiết kế thuộc hàng đỉnh.
+++ Điểm hạn chế: Giá thành khá cao và hay bị cháy hàng.

*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* Mitsubishi Heavy.
Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Có 2 dòng Tiêu chuẩn và Inverter.
Công suất hoạt động: 2.0hp – 5.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 20.200.000đ – 58.900.000đ
Chế độ bảo hành: 2 năm cho toàn máy. 
+++ Điểm mạnh: Được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu, là thương hiệu dưới trướng của tập đoàn chế tạo máy bay lớn nhất Nhật Bản. Giá thành phù hợp. Hoạt động bền bỉ, ít hư hỏng.
+++ Điểm hạn chế: Không đẩy mạnh marketing nên được ít người biết đến.
*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* Reetech.
Công nghệ: Việt Nam.
Sản xuất: Việt Nam.
Môi chất lạnh: Gas R410A.
Có duy nhất dòng Tiêu chuẩn.
Công suất hoạt động: 2.5hphp – 32hp.
Giá tham khảo: 21.500.000đ – 194.000.000đ
Chế độ bảo hành: 2 năm cho block.
+++ Điểm mạnh: Có giá thành rẻ, chế độ hoạt động gió mạnh, bền bỉ và ít bị hư hỏng.
+++ Điểm hạn chế: Do là sản phẩm của Việt Nam nên nhiều người còn e ngại khi dùng.






MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ ĐƯỢC SỬ DỤNG CHO NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NÀO?

Với khả năng làm mát đỉnh cao và sự phù hợp tuyệt đối, *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* có thể sử dụng được cho hầu hết mọi không gian, dù là nhỏ hay lớn, thậm chí những nơi cực đại như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, kho chứa hàng, trung tâm thương mại,… sản phẩm này đều có thể “cân” tất.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió, cho biệt thự đẳng cấp.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho chung cư cao cấp.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho khách sạn.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho hội trường.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho rạp chiếu phim.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho kho chứa hàng.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho nhà xưởng.
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho công ty sản xuất
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho trung tâm thương mại.






LỜI KẾT.

Về vấn đề tìm kiếm đơn vị lắp đặt *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* chuyên nghiệp nhất cho chủ đầu tư, có thể nói, Hải Long Vân vô cùng tự tin đề cử bản thân với các bạn.
Mức giá máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió rẻ nhất miền Nam.
Qua bài viết, cho thấy được *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió* thể hiện sự đẳng cấp cho gia chủ và tôn lên vẻ đẹp sang trọng cho không gian. Chính vì vậy, hãy liên hệ ngay vào Hotline 0909 787 022 (Mr Hoàng) để được tư vấn tận tình hơn về việc lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho không gian của bạn nhé!

Link bài viết: *ĐẠI LÝ MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN (ÂM TRẦN) NỐI ỐNG GIÓ DAIKIN GIÁ SỈ*


----------

